
Santoshi comes back from the dark after over an year later - zeeshanm
https://twitter.com/peaceplusapp/status/665740430680711168
======
DominikD
I'm pretty sure his name isn't Santoshi. Also: if message isn't signed, it's
most likely not Satoshi.

